# certified documents to DIBP for visa 189



## pam00312 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I just submitted an EOI for visa 189 on Apr 3. While waiting for the invitation (hopefully in April?), I am collecting the required documents so I can apply for the visa asap.

A question in my mind about the requirement on document certification. My skill assessment was done through vetassess which does not require document certification. Does DIBP requires all documents being certified? 

I have this questions because I saw a sample letter from DIBP requesting for information, certified copies are specified for some documents like skills assessment letter and passports, while for other documents like English requirement, it reads "If you are claiming points for proficient or superior English, please provide a copy of your English language test result that shows you have the required level of proficiency." without the word "certified"


Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey mate, certified copies means color scan of original, if the document is not original then it needs to be verified by competent person.

However i guess all you documents regarding, qualification , experiences will be mostly in color, so just scan them in color and not grayscale.

regarding english score - if you have taken PTE then you need to you need to send it through the PTE account, i dont know the mechanism for IELTS but i think you will have to provide color scan of test report.

besides this, work on other things like

1. education documents - starting from 10th grade till highest achieved education
2. Employment reference letters
3. Pay slips, bank statements indicating salary credited thing
4. Tax documents
5. passport pages

6. Documents regarding marriage & spouse's education - if applicable

by the way what is your occupation code and how many points you have in EOI ??


----------



## pam00312 (Sep 7, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> Hey mate, certified copies means color scan of original, if the document is not original then it needs to be verified by competent person.
> 
> However i guess all you documents regarding, qualification , experiences will be mostly in color, so just scan them in color and not grayscale.
> 
> ...




Hi,

I am applying as an actuary 224111. I've got 60 points and hopefully to get the invitation very soon.


So for submission to DIBP, all copies needs to be certified, right?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yes. this link will assist you https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## pam00312 (Sep 7, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> Hey mate, certified copies means color scan of original, if the document is not original then it needs to be verified by competent person.
> 
> However i guess all you documents regarding, qualification , experiences will be mostly in color, so just scan them in color and not grayscale.
> 
> ...



Hi,

can you help clarify?


A color scanned copy of the original is treated as a certified copy?

It does not require someone like a notary public to stamp and sign if it's a color scan and it's accepted by DIBP?

thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

DIBP accepts colour scans without the need for documents to be certified first.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

pam00312 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just submitted an EOI for visa 189 on Apr 3. While waiting for the invitation (hopefully in April?), I am collecting the required documents so I can apply for the visa asap.
> 
> ...


1.DIBP-accepts color scans, when you have black & white copies , needs to be certified by Notary.
2.For assessment reports no certification is required.
3.For english test results no certification is required.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pam00312 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you help clarify?
> 
> ...


yes a color scan is a treated as certified copy, no need for further certification/attestation

a black & white document needs to be certified/attested by notary


----------



## kwoktc17 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi pam00312, i also want to apply as 224111 and would like to know if fellow of soa counts any point in the point test? How long did the vetassess take to give you positive assessment?
Wish you get invited very soon. Thanks!


----------



## Srin2908 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Certified copies*

Hi mates,
here is what i could read from DIBP

A ‘certified copy’ is a copy of an original document such as a birth certificate, marriage certificate or proof of identity that has been authorised (or stamped) as being a true copy of an original.

You should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.


i am still confused, what are they asking?
original color scan copy is equal to certified copy?
I need this clarification too?
Any one had already submitted color scan documents


----------



## pam00312 (Sep 7, 2014)

kwoktc17 said:


> Hi pam00312, i also want to apply as 224111 and would like to know if fellow of soa counts any point in the point test? How long did the vetassess take to give you positive assessment?
> Wish you get invited very soon. Thanks!



Hi kwoktc17,

Nice to meet you here.

I've got 15 points for a bachelor degree, no additional points for fsa. It's about 2 months for the vetassess result, fortunate it was a positive one.


----------



## pam00312 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Some of the payslips / tax returns provided by the employers are black and white copies. Any advice on providing these documents to DIBP? I don't have a color original even if I go for certification.

Will it be better if I ignore these documents completely if I could provide employment contracts and employment references?


thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

my current payslips are all black & white fresh freshly served from the portal, i am using that only and CO hasnt raised any concern so far even after CO contact(twice)

do not ignore them, do provide the payslips, many applicants have been specifically asked to provide payslips


----------

